
USB over IP - nreece
http://www.linux-magazine.com/Issues/2018/208/Tutorial-USB-IP
======
fulafel
No mention of security, apparently this just lets the whole internet to
connect to your USB devices anonymously, through a flaky C-implemented daemon
running as root. Outstanding.

